# Pioneer DEQ-9200 DSP



## rubbersidedown (Feb 13, 2010)

This was bought locally, but my build changed and it no longer fits the bill. If there are any questions or offers send me a PM or an ebay message. 

Pioneer DEQ-9200 Digital Sound Processor and Equalizer : eBay Motors (item 220572287249 end time Mar-24-10 21:32:30 PDT)


----------

